# Multiplicar frecuencia (notas musicales)



## Frank_Zappa (Jun 27, 2010)

Hola! Soy Nuevo en este foro.. y comienzo molestandolos con una preguntita.

Lo que quiero es tocar por ejemplo la nota Do (nota, no acorde) en la guitarra u otro instrumento  y que me entregue el circuito un Do, pero más agudo.. o sea, a una octava más alta que mi nota fundamental.

Ya sé que si el Do que toco tiene por ejemplo 66Hz la octava seria a 132Hz, pero..  ¿Cómo hago esa multiplicación de la frecuencia hasta el doble?

En resumen..tocar una nota cualquiera y que se escuche la misma pero más aguda.

Sé que existen efectos de guitarra (octovadores) que hacen algo parecido, pero no suena la octava como tal...y yo quiero una nota clara!!

A todo esto, este es el punto de partida porque de poder hacer la octava, despues quiero hacer terceras, cuartas, segundas, quintas, etc..
pero como no se hacerlo..necesito empezar facil.

Espero alguien me responda.
Saludos!


----------



## MrCarlos (Jun 28, 2010)

Hola Frank_Zappa

No Puedo decirte Vienvenido al Foro porque ya tienes un año de ingreso.

Estube viendo como hacer ese multiplicador de frecuencia para notas músicales.
Es algo dificil pero no imposible; ese circuito se podría llevar a cavo por medio de un circuito integrado llamado PLL(Phase Locked Loop).

Yo no tengo, desafortunadamente, un circuito para que te sirviera de ejemplo pero entra a este enlace y encontraras bastante informacion.
http://www.google.com.mx/search?sou...RA_esMX346MX346&q=multiplicador+de+frecuencia 
asegurate de ver ó mas bien dicho, entrar a los enlaces que mencionan MULTIPLICADOR DE FRECUENCIA pero que no mencionen algo de digital. Más bien analogo.

Si el enlace contiene esas palabras de seguro encontrarás algo para tu probecho.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## crimson (Jun 28, 2010)

Hola Frank_Zappa, podés utilizar uno analógico, para doblar frecuencias no hay problemas, con un par de diodos es suficiente, se usa mucho en radiofrecuencia, ahora si querés tercias o quintas ya es un tema. Te paso un circuito experimental, el transformador está hecho con el núcleo de un balasto electrónico de tubo fluorescente, que puse en thinner un par de días y se despegó. El bobinado está hecho así nomás, no me esmeré mucho, pero igual funciona. Hay que ver si te gusta el sonido. Pero armarlo no te lleva más que un rato. Saludos C

Edito: no me subió el circuito... a ver ahora...


----------



## Frank_Zappa (Jun 29, 2010)

Hola!! Gracias por sus respuesta 
He estado leyendo sobre como obtener las frecuencias matematicamente.. Me ha costado entender, pero de a poco vamos jeje
Mi idea final es llegar a seleccionar la armonizacion de las notas que toco. Cambiar con un interruptor entre terceras, quintas, octavas, etc..
Se me ocurria (idea, no sé si es posible aun) usar un microcontrolador y programarlo para que me haga las ecuaciones matematicas y genere asi las frecuencias deseadas... pero me falta estudio aun.

Trataré de ir comentando poco a poco lo que "descubra" o logre en mi proyecto.
Saludos!!


----------



## crimson (Jun 30, 2010)

Hace muchos años (más de 35) había hecho un sintetizador con un divisor de octava superior, un MK50241N, que en algunos lugares todavía se consigue. Entraba con un oscilador de algo así como 1 MHz y salían todas las notas de la escala. Tené en cuenta que la relación de altura entre ellas es la raíz 12 de 2, es decir, 1,059. Esto es, el Do sostenido es 1,059 veces más alto que el do y el Re es 1,059 veces más alto que el do sostenido. Estaría bueno que investigues sobre ese integrado porque te da los factores de división. Saludos C


----------



## Frank_Zappa (Jun 30, 2010)

Siii Crimson, justamente estaba leyendo sobre esa relación...escala temperada se llama (creo).
Voy a buscar el Data del MK50241N..
Gracias por tu ayuda.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 30, 2010)

A ver si algo de aquí te sirve 

http://www.webelectronica.com.ar/montajes2/nota31.htm

Saludos !


----------



## Frank_Zappa (Jul 3, 2010)

Gracias DOSMETROS, pero creo que ese es orientado a otras cosas.
Igual Gracias!!


----------

